# MISSING LINK????



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

has anyone use missing link supplement for their dogs....if so i can have some advice on them...


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I used it for a while. It was a waste of money in my case. We were dumping that stuff down our Dogo for the longest time and saw no improvement in his coat. All it took was switching to a better food to make his problems go away.


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

I had great results on my dogs. Better coat sheen and less shedding.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sampsons Dad said:


> I had great results on my dogs. Better coat sheen and less shedding.


but you also have said you don't feed a high quality food...so in your case it would probably be beneficial...right?

I agree with bahamutt find yourself a really good quality food, and you should be fine.

If you aren't feeding a high quality food or can't get one where you live then I could see them being a good addition.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

i feed canidae als formula....its a 5 star rated feed right? i know theres talk on them changing their formula but it took a while to find a food he realy likes and is top rated..i was just looking for something to compensate for what the kibble may be lacking.......


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

My Neapolitan was my first "blue blood" multi champion pedigree dog. Being naive and with the best intentions I fed Solid Gold Mmilenium beef and barley.
I saw my Neo shed alot on this Holistic food and had some issue with dry skin.
We put her on coconut oil and missing link and her fur and countenance improved. So needless to say we took her off of the Solid Gold and started feeding her pedigree. Her coat looked great and we Championed her quick fast!...lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Trutildeath, Canidae is still rated as a 5-star food, yes. I personally had to take my dogs off it because 2 bags into the new formula, they still weren't doing well with the change. If your dog is doing good on it, I'd leave it be. I talked to my mom yesterday and she said that our old Dogo Jedi seems to be doing just fine on it.

ETA: A _good_ kibble will have pretty close to everything that a dog needs. If you don't see a lack in your dog, don't worry about it. If you do see a lack, evaluate the suitability of the diet first before you add things. We were feeding Diamond and then Eukanuba to our Dogo when we were adding Missing Link, and it was like polishing a turd. Switching to a high-grade kibble like Canidae made all the difference in the world. (At least Canidae prior to the ingredient change.)


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

yeah..i hear ya bahamutt..he seems to be doing good on it...so if it aint broke dont fix it..just want to make sure my boy is getting all he needs from his food.....thanks for the info everybody.....


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I had very good results using Van Patten’s Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish, Missing Link and raw yogurt twice a day. At $50 for a 5lbs bag for Missing Link I’ve substituted ground flax seed for Missing Link. Flax Seed is the primary ingredient is Missing Link and it cost a lot less with the same results.


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

Elvisfink said:


> I had very good results using Van Patten's Natural Balance Sweet Potato & Fish, Missing Link and raw yogurt twice a day. At $50 for a 5lbs bag for Missing Link I've substituted ground flax seed for Missing Link. Flax Seed is the primary ingredient is Missing Link and it cost a lot less with the same results.


yeah..i read the ingredients on it and decided it didnt really seem worth it...by the way ive never seen that version of the "crucified" skin.........?


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

trutildeath360 said:


> yeah..i read the ingredients on it and decided it didnt really seem worth it...by the way ive never seen that version of the "crucified" skin.........?


It's using the Tiwaz rune intead of a cross.


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

trutildeath360 said:


> yeah..i read the ingredients on it and decided it didnt really seem worth it...by the way ive never seen that version of the "crucified" skin.........?


Have you tried NuVet Plus Vitamins yet???


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Coconut oil and a multi vitamin is good if you don't want to pay for Missing link. Presently I have been adding olive oil ACV and fishoil....i ran out of ML and have been too lazy to get more. Another thing to add to my list of things to do!...lol


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> Have you tried NuVet Plus Vitamins yet???


yeah..i just got a 90 day supply a few weeks ago...and you know what...he looks a lot healthier and his appetite and energy levels are up....but im gonna wait the 90 days and post my thoughts on nu vet....ive heard some good things and bad things...... but so far so good..................


----------



## tiller222818 (Jul 29, 2008)

trutildeath360 said:


> yeah..i just got a 90 day supply a few weeks ago...and you know what...he looks a lot healthier and his appetite and energy levels are up....but im gonna wait the 90 days and post my thoughts on nu vet....ive heard some good things and bad things...... but so far so good..................


ive done a shit load of research and asked a shit load of people and vets and i have heard nothing but absolute great things about NuVet not 1 bad thing! Could you tell me some of the bad you heard?


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> ive done a shit load of research and asked a shit load of people and vets and i have heard nothing but absolute great things about NuVet not 1 bad thing! Could you tell me some of the bad you heard?


i love NuVet vitamins. I originally found them because my boy was diagnosed with demodex and i researched the cause of it and it was a low immune system. Sooo I looked all over the internet for something to boost his immune system and I came across these vitamins and figured i will take a chance with them. i bought a bottle and started giving them to my puppy he cleared up with his demodex so much faster that when i brought him to the vet for his bath and scrape they didnt know where to scrape him they had to refer to his chart for where they last did it. it only took him 1 month to be cleared of demodex after starting these vitamins. i still give him these vitamins hes now about to start his second bottle tomorrow. he is so shiny he looks like a mirror and he is soft to the touch like if he just had a bath but hasnt had one. also at almost 7 months old you can see a little muscle on him and i have not done any condioning with him just regualr puppy play. i have the vitamins now on a autoship since they have been great. heres a picture of my Peanut at 6 months old


----------



## trutildeath360 (Sep 1, 2008)

tiller222818 said:


> ive done a shit load of research and asked a shit load of people and vets and i have heard nothing but absolute great things about NuVet not 1 bad thing! Could you tell me some of the bad you heard?


it was just some stuff on here that it was snake oil and stuff like that....and to be honest i think cause they are associated with some ambully kennels that are questionable to some,that nu vet was getting a bad rap...some dude posted about not using them for moral reasons but i asked him to explain and he didnt...but other places ive heard nothing but good things also.......


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

nuvet vitamins is designed for all breeds of dogs and they even have vitamins for cats so its crazy not to use them because they are assocated with american bullies since the MFG designed them to be used by all breeds of dogs. i have had success with these vitamins. they are worth a try


----------

